# The Truth About Corner Cutting



## Dene (Aug 19, 2010)

It's about time someone dispelled all the rumours going around about cubes cutting corners when they don't. Let everyone see for themselves how well their favourite cube _really_ cuts corners.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 19, 2010)

Dene said:


> Let everyone see for themselves how well their favourite cube _really_ cuts corners.



My favorite cube wasn't in your video.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 19, 2010)

Dene said:


> Let everyone see for themselves how well their favourite cube _really_ cuts corners.



My favorite cubes weren't in there (C-II and F-II).

And who really needs that kind of corner cutting anyway?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 19, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Let everyone see for themselves how well their favourite cube _really_ cuts corners.
> ...



Well the F-II was. So only one of your favourite cubes wasnt shown.


----------



## Dene (Aug 19, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Let everyone see for themselves how well their favourite cube _really_ cuts corners.
> ...



If your favourite cube wasn't in there, then it probably sucks.



lilkdub503 said:


> My favorite cubes [sic] weren't [sic] in there (C-II).



I rest my case.


----------



## nitay6669 (Aug 19, 2010)

i don't know what have you done to the guhong but mine (after lubing) cuts a 43 degrees as well as the cube in the vid cutes that small corner...


----------



## nathanajah (Aug 19, 2010)

No Rubik's DIY?


----------



## nck (Aug 19, 2010)

That is not a really accurate representation of those cube's corner cutting abilities. Just because you choose to set them on a high tension doesn't mean that they cannot cut corners. It's like someone saying that their rubik pops like crazy when in fact they barely even screwed in the screws. 

Also, just to let you know, the 'reverse corner cutting' shown in the video is just 'normal corner cutting'.


----------



## incessantcheese (Aug 19, 2010)

lol my guhong cuts about 40 degrees, and reverses about 20. not sure what you did there.... either it's set way too tight (i have mine set higher than most people i met at nationals, too), or you didn't put any lube in it. 

and yeah, like nck said, you didn't do any reverse corner cutting in that video.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 19, 2010)

nck said:


> That is not a really accurate representation of those cube's corner cutting abilities. Just because you choose to set them on a high tension doesn't mean that they cannot cut corners. It's like someone saying that their rubik pops like crazy when in fact they barely even screwed in the screws.
> 
> Also, just to let you know, the 'reverse corner cutting' shown in the video is just 'normal corner cutting'.



:tu


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a 2-month old A5 modded to a Haiyan Memory.
I have never played with the tension, and it is the same as when it came from the factory.

It cuts at a 45 degree angle, which is line to line.
Backwards cutting, sucks though.


And you said yourself, that you like the tension a bit tighter.
Also, I could be wrong about this, but it doesn't sound like there's any lube in those cubes.
So, not really that accurate of a video.


----------



## incessantcheese (Aug 19, 2010)

guhong cutting... pretty much normally for a guhong.

edit: it's kind of amazing that you can go so far as to assume that people are just making up numbers for what their cubes can cut. maybe i just got trolled? :fp i hope so lol.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 19, 2010)

lol Dene you just set those cubes wayyyy too tight. 
And yea apparently you don't know what reverse corner cutting is


----------



## Weston (Aug 19, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> lol Dene you just set those cubes wayyyy too tight.
> And yea apparently you don't know what reverse corner cutting is



Everything is backwards where he is.


----------



## flan (Aug 19, 2010)

My modded av is like his, but it locks up a reasonable amount so I hessitate to loosen it.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 19, 2010)

For being such a strickler on how things are reviewed, you certainly presented us with quite a small sample of data. Hopefully this was a joke.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 19, 2010)

People care too much about corner cutting.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 19, 2010)

Protip: High degree corner cutting ability doesn't matter.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 19, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> It cuts at a 45 degree angle, which is line to line.



Congratz, you have done no research at all.:fp


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 19, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > It cuts at a 45 degree angle, which is line to line.
> ...



Doesn't even require research. Just an understanding of what '45 degrees' is.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 19, 2010)

Dene said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Or maybe it wasn't in there because it's sitting on my desk instead of being in new zealand.


----------



## Metroidam11 (Aug 19, 2010)

This video moves around too much and gives me a head ache. Also this does not disprove anything I already know about corner cutting.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 19, 2010)

k, your guhong is set way too tight. Mine can cut more then your A2 SV. Also, your reverse corner cutting is lulz.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 19, 2010)

why is your GuHong so ****ing tight?

mine can cut 47. easily


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 19, 2010)

you measured? wow. neeb.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, seriously...I've seen claims of 43 degrees and 47 degrees in this thread. Where are you getting those numbers? Breaking out a protractor?


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 19, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > It cuts at a 45 degree angle, which is line to line.
> ...



lol its when the edge of a corner aligns with the center of a center piece.
 right? lol


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

A lot of you need to take a look at Stefan's page at corner cutting, cause he actually knows what he's talking about. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18871


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 19, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > ElectricDoodie said:
> ...



Do you really not understand what a 45 degree turn is, or are you trolling? I can't tell...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

My F-II can cut corners at 36.87 degrees.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > ElectricDoodie said:
> ...


This shows a 45 degree angle.





So does this:


----------



## Stefan (Aug 19, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > lol its when the edge of a corner aligns with the center of a center piece.
> ...



Wait, now I'm confused. Do you think his description is wrong?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 19, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > buelercuber said:
> ...



His description is clearly correct. What threw me off was that he asked, "right?" as if he wasn't sure.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



So is this


----------



## Olji (Aug 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > buelercuber said:
> ...



so is this


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 19, 2010)

Whoa, picture overload. Spoilers plz.

So Dene's serious here? I thought this was just super good trolling.


----------



## Dene (Aug 19, 2010)

I was being serious. The point was not that the cubes _can't_ cut corners well. I'm just sick of comments like "my guhng cn cUt cornres at 45 dgreeez even wen its tIght!!!!1111!!L OLMAOF2L !!1!!" It isn't true. My cubes aren't even that tight, as I clearly demonstrated with the Guhong. But you can see for yourself it doesn't cut corners very well at all. 

All of them are lubed except the black A5, which I forgot to say (in this take) is not lubed. And for your information, I use exactly the same lube that Faz uses so don't go calling my lube crap. 

I'll quickly respond to a few comments:
I have already been informed of my "reverse corner cutting" mistake. For some reason I was under the wrong impression of what that was, but I don't think I need to bother making a new video showing the actual reverse corner cutting abilities of these cubes.
fatboyxpc: I don't get your point? I'm not sure why you would think I'm a "strickler". This was not a review, this was me providing hard evidence of something which I believe people are under the wrong impression about.
Woner: indeed 
Blah: really?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 19, 2010)

What you refer to as a small amount of corner cutting is more than enough for anybody.


----------



## maggot (Aug 20, 2010)

your A2 is pretty impressive i must say. . . so is lacey from flyleaf **drool**


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 20, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> People care too much about corner cutting.



This.



hawkmp4 said:


> Yeah, seriously...I've seen claims of 43 degrees and 47 degrees in this thread. Where are you getting those numbers? Breaking out a protractor?



Out of their ass probably.



Kirjava said:


> What you refer to as a small amount of corner cutting is more than enough for anybody.



This.

~Chris


----------



## Joker (Aug 20, 2010)

My F-II can cut 38-42 degrees


----------



## ukrcuber (Aug 20, 2010)

it's like, you've tighten the cubes and made this video just to show that they suck


----------



## Edward (Aug 20, 2010)

Once again, no one needs alot of corner cutting (and no one should :I), but it's nice to have.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 20, 2010)

Dene said:


> I was being serious. The point was not that the cubes _can't_ cut corners well. I'm just sick of comments like "my guhng cn cUt cornres at 45 dgreeez even wen its tIght!!!!1111!!L OLMAOF2L !!1!!"


Can you show me a post of this? Just wondering.



Dene said:


> It isn't true. My cubes aren't even that tight, as I clearly demonstrated with the Guhong. But you can see for yourself it doesn't cut corners very well at all.


Nope, your guhong is pretty dang tight.

This video is hilarious. Just my opinion, though.

EDIT: also, no one "needs" 45º corner cutting, but with 45º corner cutting, its just that much easier to cut 20º... which we can all agree is usually needed.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 20, 2010)

you can't really tell the truth about corner cutting, just because everybody has different tensions and slightly different cubes, so everybody's corner cutting will be different.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 20, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> EDIT: also, no one "needs" 45º corner cutting, but with 45º corner cutting, its just that much easier to cut 20º... which we can all agree is usually needed.


20 degrees is a significant amount. That's really sloppy turning if you need it.

Also, says who? My storebought cuts corners at ~10 degrees with as much force as my type D, but my storebought can't cut at ~27.5, and my DIY can. Just cause your cube can cut 45 degrees doesn't mean it's easier to cut at 20.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 20, 2010)

I need 45 degrees. Just saying.


----------



## incessantcheese (Aug 20, 2010)

i don't really understand the people who say that you don't NEED corner-cutting. i thought corner-cutting was what separated new cubes from old ones. the better they can cut 20 degrees, the faster you can round that next corner and the faster your algs are? i mean, i can't see why this isn't true, in general. my u-perm on a guhong is noticeably faster and less likely to catch than on my old rubik's diy.

in terms of the reverse corner cutting, this is what makes the guhong for me, more than any other cube. i can't see myself using any other cube for OH than the guhong now, as i almost never lock up with it during practice, since it can handle something like 20 degrees reverse with a pinky R' easily. i haven't tried another cube that can cut 20 degrees backwards with almost no force.

in terms of your claim that your cube "isn't that tight" i have to really disagree. my guhong was set at a noticeably higher tension than any other guhong i tried at us nationals and as you can see from my video, it can cut about 40 degrees without much issue.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 20, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> EDIT: also, no one "needs" 45º corner cutting, but with 45º corner cutting, its just that much easier to cut 20º... which we can all agree is usually needed.


Was it ever hard to cut a 20º corner in the first place? It's not like if you cube doesn't cut ~40º, you'll have to strain your muscles to cut a 20º angle in the first place, if that makes sense.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 20, 2010)

My F-II cuts 40-45 degrees. Maybe yours doesn't. Not all cubes are the same.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 20, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> My F-II cuts 40-45 degrees. Maybe yours doesn't. Not all cubes are the same.



That's true. I'm sure these mass produced items could easily have slight (or maybe not so slight) differences.

Have you measured or are you estimating this "40-45 degree" cut?

40 degrees is just past the line to line cut. 45 is pretty easy to tell.


----------



## Feryll (Aug 20, 2010)

My cubes can cut FAR better than 45 degrees...Even my Rubik's brand can cut a whole 360, my guhong about 390.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 20, 2010)

Feryll said:


> My cubes can cut FAR better than 45 degrees...Even my Rubik's brand can cut a whole 360, my guhong about 390.



My storebought can cut 90n degrees, for all integer n.
Beat that.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 20, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > My F-II cuts 40-45 degrees. Maybe yours doesn't. Not all cubes are the same.
> ...



Yeah. Line to line is very easy, and 45 is okay.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok after watching this I thought I had been wrong about what reverse corner cutting was, good to see I wasnt.

I like my cubes to be able to cut atleast on the line.


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 20, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > My cubes can cut FAR better than 45 degrees...Even my Rubik's brand can cut a whole 360, my guhong about 390.
> ...



My cube can cut at 9000000000000000000000000000000000000 degrees. but usually after I turned one side that much my hands start hurting.

On topic, I think Dene either has terrible cubes from age or manufacture fault or that his cubes are to tight to cut corners. Tightness does effect corner cutting. Also if everybody says that we don't need corner cutting then why don't we take out all our spring in our D.I.Y making it turn much more easier and pop resistance and can cut around 10 degrees. Or buy Rubik's brand which can't cut at all but turns fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2010)

I have all cubes Dene try in his video. I have much better corner cutting rates in every cube involved. I guess Dene have tighter tensions in his cubes. This video is a personal settings/preferences for cubes but "THE TRUTH ABOUT CORNER CUTTING", condidering the CAPS thing, is really pointless


----------



## chikato_tan (Aug 20, 2010)

did you lube it?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 20, 2010)

chikato_tan said:


> did you lube it?



Can't read yet, huh? I think that's a noticeable fault here seeing as how everyone else in this thread http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23413 learned how to read when they were like 4. 

lrn2read.


----------



## IV (Aug 20, 2010)

Dene said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Fixed that for you, bro.


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Can you show me a post of this? Just wondering.



This was the thread that compelled me to make the video.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 21, 2010)

You are very biased. You tension your other cubes very tight, then tension your A2 loose, and tell us the new cubes are bad?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 21, 2010)

Dene said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > Can you show me a post of this? Just wondering.
> ...





> Corner cutting (8.7/10) : Because the cube (like most other cubes) does not have backward corner cutting, it is a bit hard to adjust (when using the GuHong). The forward corner cutting can cube definitely over 40 degrees. Also, I think the corner cutting isn't effected very much, when tightened/loosened (mine is slightly loose)


What's everyone complaining about the tension for? "THE Type F-II Review" says tension doesn't "effect [sic]" corner cutting much.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 21, 2010)

You know what happens when I try to cut a corner at the line or past it (i.e. 45 degrees) on my GuHong? I pop. Dramatically.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 21, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Whyusosrs? said:
> ...



They are either joking, lying, stupid, or speaking without knowledge. One of those. Take a cube, tighten it all the way, can you corner cut? Then loosen all of the screws 2 full turns and try again. Can you corner cut? Now loosen all of the screws 2 more full turns and try again. Can you corner cut?

Wha? It's getter better?

Hypothesis: Tension of springs and tightness of screws does not affect corner cutting abilities.
Planned experiment: Use 1 cube (to keep data consistent) tighten screws all the way, test. Loosen all screws 2 turns. Test. Loosen all screw 2 more full turns. Test. Continue until hypothesis is proven or disproven.
Controlled Variable: Tension of springs and screws.
Possible human error: Ignorance.
To further prove correct or incorrect, try on multiple types of cube, F2, aV, Memory, A2 etc.

Results: For my experiments I ended up using 5 cubes (aV, F2, HMemory, A2, and GH2) and ended up loosening them all 6 full turns (2 per test). All of them got remarkably better at corner cutting. This does not take into consideration popping, which is a result of loosening the cube too much (usually).


Regardless, 45 degrees of cutting isn't even close to necessary. Accurate turning > amazing ability to corner cut.
~Chris


----------



## maggot (Aug 21, 2010)

Regardless, 45 degrees of cutting isn't even close to necessary. Accurate turning > amazing ability to corner cut.
tell that to faz


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 21, 2010)

maggot said:


> Regardless, 45 degrees of cutting isn't even close to necessary. Accurate turning > amazing ability to corner cut.
> tell that to faz



Tell that to the many many people who think a cube isn't good unless it can cut 45 degrees.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 21, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> They are either joking, lying, stupid, or speaking without knowledge.



Agreed. My comment was tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> You are very biased. You tension your other cubes very tight, then tension your A2 loose, and tell us the new cubes are bad?



Well done, you just exposed yourself as a giant idiot. It's fortunate for me that people around here trust me, whether they like it or not (I know that I'm not the most popular person).

How about you? Where are all your friends? Where are all the people that think I would do such a stupid thing to promote a cube that I have spent a year trying to replace?


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 21, 2010)

Are you serious?


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2010)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 22, 2010)

I believe that the video is correct for your own cubes, Dene.
However, it is not permissible for people to blindly exaggerate or to imply such as without proof. In other words, "pics or it didn't happen".

My F-II cuts just over 30, according to Stefan's guide. I like it. It suits my turning style, and I never get lockups. After using a GuHong at a recent competition, I liked it, but I found the supercutting to be utterly useless.

TO THE FORUM: What practicalities does 45+ degree corner cutting have?


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 22, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I believe that the video is correct for your own cubes, Dene.
> *However, it is not permissible* for people to blindly exaggerate or to imply such as without proof. In other words, "pics or it didn't happen".
> 
> My F-II cuts just over 30, according to Stefan's guide. I like it. It suits my turning style, and I never get lockups. After using a GuHong at a recent competition, I liked it, but I found the supercutting to be utterly useless.
> ...



I believe he can do whatever he wants =p

As for the 45+: None. at all.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 22, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that the video is correct for your own cubes, Dene.
> ...



@permissible: This was to the widespread trolling of "this cube cuts 180 degs lolol" and the like. I wasn't saying Dene couldn't post--he had a video to serve as his proof. The others, however, did not. Now that is blasphemy.


----------



## Edward (Aug 22, 2010)

I still think measuring in pieces would fix all of this...


----------



## TrollingHard (Aug 22, 2010)

Look at my name to see how I think of this video's purpose.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 22, 2010)

IMO, a good cube requires: good control, reasonably good corner cutting, low lock up rate, and a low pop rate.

When I say good control I mean each face of the cube will stop exactly where you want it to stop without much force required.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 22, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



Their cube can cut 180 though 
So can mine.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn those crappy GuHongs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAfsl-Uxdz0


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm offended.


----------



## Dene (Aug 22, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Damn those crappy GuHongs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAfsl-Uxdz0



It's good to see that you, like all the other idiots, completely missed the point of this thread. Except you had even more opportunity to figure it out, which makes you an even bigger retard. Well done!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 22, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Their cube can cut 180 though
> So can mine.



So U2 R has the same effect as R alone?


----------



## tim (Aug 22, 2010)

I love this thread. 99% of the people just don't get it .


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Their cube can cut 180 though
> ...



Never said that, my comment was more of a joke than anything else.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 22, 2010)

Corner cutting is quite an enhancement to speed up algorithms. The way I measure my amount is by looking at the corner and compare it to the two lines that divide the face into 3 columns. If I do a U 30deg, it the corner will be exactly lined up with the line to the farthest right, 45deg would be in the middle of the middle row, and 60deg will be on the line at the left. I don't go much more than "between 30-45deg." But I do know with some force and back R R' moves I can do 60 degrees. That's a little absurd, but my 30deg is completely effortless and I know for a fact it has helped me when I get sloppy.

Yes, accurate turning will beat that, but accurate turning to a specific degree of corner cutting that is still effortless will shave fractions of a second at a time, which when you get down to the top 100 people, especially top 10, that obviously makes a difference. Look at the top 100, the list goes up by 0.01 at a time and people get matches of the same time 5 people in a row sometime. Now we're talking about corner cutting making a difference. People like me who average low 20's don't have much of an argument except the fact it can help us a little bit. People like Feliks have a huge argument.


----------



## incessantcheese (Aug 23, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Their cube can cut 180 though
> ...



ha. lol


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 23, 2010)

Dene said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > You are very biased. You tension your other cubes very tight, then tension your A2 loose, and tell us the new cubes are bad?
> ...



I loled.


----------



## AnsonL (Aug 31, 2010)

guhong is a beast at reverse corner cutting


----------



## teller (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been through a boatload of cubes, and I can confirm Dene's overall impression: None of them cut as much as claimed. There's always an index finger doing a little helper push that nobody ever says anything about.

Is cutting important? Oh HELL YEAH. Certain combinations simply aren't practical with right-angles where smooth curves can carve out a path that defies expectations.

Is 45+ necessary? No, that's ridiculous. But 45-? YES. I'll take the shortest path any way I can get it. But 45 is usually unrealistic. Maybe someday...

Is reverse cutting necessary? EHHH...maybe if you suck at OH like I do. Otherwise, no. I intentionally overshoot or undershoot in order to take advantage of cutting, but if you use reverse cutting...you shot too far and you're hoping your cube will forgive you. That's great and all, but...fail.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Dene said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > You are very biased. You tension your other cubes very tight, then tension your A2 loose, and tell us the new cubes are bad?
> ...



hahahahahahahaha omg dene you make me laugh.

I dont really think you can really call to many people an idiot anymore.

Apparently now whether your right or wrong is a popularity contest.


----------



## Dene (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't get it.

Firstly, who are you and why should I care what you have to say?

Secondly, why can I not call people an idiot anymore?

Thirdly, being right or wrong has nothing to do with popularity. I don't even see how you made this connection. Do explain.

Please feel free to clarify all my queries.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Dene said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Firstly, who are you and why should I care what you have to say?
> 
> ...



I am me? And i never said you should care about what i have to say. I stated my opinion on what i believed to be a very ignorant statement and thats that.

Because your statement was completely stupid.


Dene said:


> Well done, you just exposed yourself as a giant idiot. It's fortunate for me that people around here trust me, whether they like it or not (I know that I'm not the most popular person).
> 
> How about you? Where are all your friends? Where are all the people that think I would do such a stupid thing to promote a cube that I have spent a year trying to replace?



That is also the answer to your third question.


----------



## Dene (Sep 1, 2010)

I still don't get it. Please explain why my statement was "very ignorant". And I don't get how my post has anything to do with popularity. The person I was responding to said that I had cheated by tightening up all those cubes a lot and loosening up my A2. The supposed reason is because I have intention to trick you all or something. All I was saying is that people around here don't believe I would do something like that because people trust me (although they don't necessarily like me). The fact that people trust me does not take away from the facts in any way whatsoever. I think you are just misled or something.


----------



## Escher (Sep 1, 2010)

Dene said:


> I still don't get it. Please explain why my statement was "very ignorant". And I don't get how my post has anything to do with popularity. The person I was responding to said that I had cheated by tightening up all those cubes a lot and loosening up my A2. The supposed reason is because I have intention to trick you all or something. All I was saying is that people around here don't believe I would do something like that because people trust me (although they don't necessarily like me). The fact that people trust me does not take away from the facts in any way whatsoever. I think you are just misled or something.



ITS BECAUSE DENEY IS A MEANEY


----------



## tanapak1 (Sep 1, 2010)

My old A-I can do over 45.

but I love my Modified C-I [C4U Hardware].


----------



## Dene (Sep 1, 2010)

Escher said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't get it. Please explain why my statement was "very ignorant". And I don't get how my post has anything to do with popularity. The person I was responding to said that I had cheated by tightening up all those cubes a lot and loosening up my A2. The supposed reason is because I have intention to trick you all or something. All I was saying is that people around here don't believe I would do something like that because people trust me (although they don't necessarily like me). The fact that people trust me does not take away from the facts in any way whatsoever. I think you are just misled or something.
> ...



 pretty much.


----------

